# Printing on Polyester (moisture wicking)



## arcaign (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello

I'm trying to figure out the best method to print on a polydri shirt. I own a golf shirt company and am
Looking for something that is infused into the fabric. My last manufacturer sub printed the entire shirt and I'm now being told that isn't recommended. It was also recommended to use rubber printing which I've never hear of and was hoping to get an idea of what that is. 

Any advice would truly be appreciated.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

when you say dye sub'd the entire shirt are you referring to fully covering a premade shirt or the shirt was cut and sew?


----------



## arcaign (Jan 23, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> when you say dye sub'd the entire shirt are you referring to fully covering a premade shirt or the shirt was cut and sew?


It was cut and sewn after dyeing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Did you inquire why they did not recommend full dye sub? What is the advantage of rubber printing? 

This sounds like statements from a person who does rubber printing and not dye sub. When it comes to cut and sew there is virtually nothing you can not do. The issue comes down to cost. If you get a real quality fabric, professional seamstress they can be expensive.


----------



## arcaign (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't even know what rubber printing is as I am not in the industry. Is there an alternative solution to sub printing that is cost effective with similar results?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

arcaign said:


> I don't even know what rubber printing is as I am not in the industry. Is there an alternative solution to sub printing that is cost effective with similar results?


No. Especially not for moisture-wicking fabric. Dye sub print is permanently DYED into the fabric, so it doesn't impair breathibility. All other printing method are surface prints (apart from discharge printing used for coloured cotton t-shirts).
I never heard of rubber printing.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Normally I just lurk on the dye sub forums, but I do just a little bit of "rubber base" printing so I figured I'd jump in.
I've heard rubber ink table printing is quite popular overseas for a couple of reasons: The ink does not need heat or UV to cure, and it's quite inexpensive. I wouldn't recommend it for all-over prints because of the aforementioned lack of moisture management. The inks I have are also quite "plasticky" for a lack of a better term.
D. Evo nailed it on the head, about the only comparable screenprinting process that is equivalent to dye-sub is discharge, and that only works on compatible cotton garments.

I'm guessing they're recommending based on the bottom line.

Best of luck to you.


----------

